# Relay on an LT1050



## jpbellis (Apr 13, 2011)

I have another thread going but this was a separate question. There is a little relay behind the "dash" and hanging on the frame behind the key start Mine is made by Hella. What's it for?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe it feeds the carb solenoid,during cranking/running. It allows normal operation,for running,and also powers the solenoid during cranking,since most ignition switches,don't feed power to the solenoid,at this time.
It is,basically the same system used on vehicles with electric fuel pumps as a "prime mode" during startup.


----------



## nathan571 (Dec 11, 2012)

It is a starter relay. It connects into the hour meter,ignition switch, reverse switch and rev-tech


----------

